# Dog dry food ingredients... Are these good for Bruno?



## Pen (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm currently unpemployed and I don't have the financial fluency to keep feeding him Royal Canin. My brother bought him a 15 kg sack and he paid for it 70 Euros and it's a lot of money.

I was looking online for different types of dry food and I came across one with these ingredients:

*Ingredients:*
Cornmeal, poultry meal (14%), greaves, poultry fat, beef fat, lamb meat meal (4%), fish meal, rice flour, hydrolysed liver, powdered egg, sugar beet molasses, apple pomace (dried) (0.6%), sodium chloride, yeast (dried), potassium chloride, barley (fermented) (0.2%), marine algae (dried) (0.15%), linseed (0.15%), yeast extract, artichoke, dandelion, ginger, birch leaves, nettle, sage, coriander, rosemary, thyme, liquorice root, mussel flesh (dried) (0.01%), chamomile, meadowsweet, ramson (total herbs: 0.14%). *Additives:*
Vitamin A (12,000 IE/kg), Vitamin D3 (1200 IE/kg), Vitamin E (75 mg/kg), Vitamin B1 (4 mg/kg), Vitamin B2 (4 mg/kg), Pantothenic acid (10 mg/kg), Niacin (40 mg/kg ), Vitamin B6 (4 mg/kg), Vitamin B12 (70 mcg/kg), Biotin 500 mcg/kg), Folic acid (2 mg/kg), Iron (120 mg/kg), Copper (10 mg/kg), Manganese (25 mg/kg), Zinc (140 mg/kg), Iodine (1.5 mg/kg), Selenium (0.15 mg/kg). 



So far, the people who tried that food said that the dogs loved it. However I'm a bit wary about it. I'm a first time GSD owner so I am clueless when it comes to these things.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

With corn as the first ingredient, it looks like a low quality food but I understand your bind. What is available to you in Greece? What are greaves? Is it possible to buy meat and bone scraps to come up with a good homemade diet?


----------



## Pen (Sep 2, 2012)

We have all kinds of dry food. Royal Canin, Hills, Pro Plan, Friskies, Belcando, Pedigree and many others. The we have cans which I don't trust much to be honest. So far the one I can afford is Pedigree but can I trust that brand? As for the rest :/...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sometime we are put in financial situations that are beyond our control, so I understand where you are coming from. I was told one time by a lady to feed the best food that I could AFFORD, so that is what I do. You will probably have to deal with some bouts of diahrrea from doing the food switch, but that should go away after a time. Good luck and I hope that your financial situation gets better for you soon.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

There is a person on here who's shepherd just had his 15th Birthday. I asked what they feed him and the response was "Purina Dog Chow mixed with baked chicken, and chopped livers every night for a treat." 

Which just goes to show love and good care go a lot further than all the expensive foods out there.  Feed what you can afford and what your dog likes.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> There is a person on here who's shepherd just had his 15th Birthday. I asked what they feed him and the response was "Purina Dog Chow mixed with baked chicken, and chopped livers every night for a treat."
> 
> Which just goes to show love and good care go a lot further than all the expensive foods out there.  Feed what you can afford and what your dog likes.


It's tough sometimes when you meet people with old healthy dogs that have been on a crappy diet their whole lives, while you try to feed raw and worry about their balanced nutrition etc. Met an 18 year old Basset, completely white but healthy. Has eaten Iams all his life.
But these might be exceptions.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

shepherdmom said:


> There is a person on here who's shepherd just had his 15th Birthday. I asked what they feed him and the response was "Purina Dog Chow mixed with baked chicken, and chopped livers every night for a treat."
> 
> Which just goes to show love and good care go a lot further than all the expensive foods out there.  Feed what you can afford and what your dog likes.


I remember someone on here posting about their brothers 19 YEAR OLD SAINT BERNARD!!!  That's pretty much unheard of for a giant breed who's life expectancy is around 8-10 years. The dog was fed store brand food, split half and half between canned/dry food with water added and ate table scraps.

Of course genetics play into a lot of it too; sometimes the best fed dogs will die so young. This is why we just do what we can, hope for the best and love our pets unconditionally. :wub:

If the food you posted is what you can afford, then feed it. It's not the worst food out there and certainly better of a choice than Pedigree. You can also supplement a bit of meats and raw meaty bones if you wanted to up the meat content of your dogs diet.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Pen said:


> I'm currently unpemployed and I don't have the financial fluency to keep feeding him Royal Canin. My brother bought him a 15 kg sack and he paid for it 70 Euros and it's a lot of money.
> 
> I was looking online for different types of dry food and I came across one with these ingredients:
> 
> ...


 *GREAVES is a term you don’t often see.*
*http://fss.k-state.edu/FeaturedContent/CarcassDisposal/PDF Files/CH 4 - Rendering.pdf*

*Greaves: *A high-protein solid which is left following
the extraction of tallow *from animal by-products *(any fat or substance in pet food should be identified such as beef or chicken instead of “animal”)
during the rendering process with further
processing this becomes MBM.

*MBM (meat and bone meal): *Meat and bone meal is
prepared from the rendering of dead animals (no species listed) or
wastes materials associated with slaughtering
operations (carcass trimmings, *condemned*
*carcasses, condemned livers, inedible offal*
*(lungs) and bones*). It is basically dry rendered
protein product from mammal tissues with more
than 4.4Percent phosphorus.
Hope this helps.


----------

